# Local Foods



## ManicMoose (Aug 7, 2014)

I like seeing where people are from and learning about the place. I also like food, so I'm going to talk about both.
Here in Newfoundland, all of our food is really fattening. It also may look bad, but it's good tasting.


Spoiler: Supper



The conventional fish and chips, nothing special.


Scrunchions, which is pork rinds.

Capelin, little fish that wash up on the shore June/July when they finish mating.

And for something to drink there's syrup. Not so much traditional, but it's still a staple. I've seen many Canadians from off the island fill up their whole cup with it, take a sip, and discover how strong it is. You're supposed to add just a drip then add water (like kool-aid)






Spoiler: Dessert



Here we have a variation of a pancake called a 'touton.' It's smaller and fluffier than an American/Canadian pancake. (and in my opinion tastes better). It's also good with butter instead of syrup.
Finally there's a controversial one. You might be grossed out by it, so I'll hide it. It isn't too bad though.


Spoiler: Pie



This is sort of like chicken pot pie, but instead of chicken it's seal. I present, seal flipper pie.





There's also plenty more where that came from, but there's a lot, and I won't bore you with it.
So post the foods from where you're from! It can be anything from a unique dish, or just something different from a local restaurant.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

Woot Canadian food~
I can't really think of anything special to Vancouver, so I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, didn't know that they didn't have the first few. Americans sure are missing out


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2014)

living in California, I feel like our food isn't anything exciting. but being Vietnamese, I've eaten lots of interesting things. snails, frog legs, chicken feet, etc. they're all pretty great tbh.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> Wow, didn't know that they didn't have the first few. Americans sure are missing out



The Nanaimo bars are what surprised me. I thought they'd be everywhere by now


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 7, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> living in California, I feel like our food isn't anything exciting. but being Vietnamese, I've eaten lots of interesting things. snails, frog legs, chicken feet, etc. they're all pretty great tbh.


Sounds _interesting_, there's a new Vietnamese place nearby, I'll have to see if they have any of those. Adding to the body parts, we have fried cod tongues. Could never bring myself to trying one though


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 7, 2014)

I was waiting for poutine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

We don't have too much local cusine I thought. Until I learned no where else has:

Blue Moon ice cream (the blue part of Superman):



Spoiler











Coney Islands as 24/7 Greek themed diners:



Spoiler











And that not everyone knew what cannolis are:



Spoiler











Also we celebrate Fat Tuesday as Paczki Day:



Spoiler


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 7, 2014)

Spoiler:  P?o de queijo









Spoiler:  P?o de queijo and its cheesy goodness











These are Cheese buns or Cheese breads(they go by various names). They're a popular Brazilian snack and breakfast food. ^.^ Cheese buns are distinctive not only because they are made of cassava or corn flour, but also because the inside is chewy and moist. The size may vary from 1 to 6 inches in diameter and approximately 2 inches in height.

I love these *SOO* much, but they make me fat so I only eat them once a month or so xD.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 8, 2014)

California has avocados


----------



## vriska (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm from upstate New York and uhhhhh not really sure if we have anything special except for maybe apple cider donuts?



Yeah I'm pretty sure that's about it haha if it can be considered special at all >.<


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 8, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> Sounds _interesting_, there's a new Vietnamese place nearby, I'll have to see if they have any of those. Adding to the body parts, we have fried cod tongues. Could never bring myself to trying one though



yeah, I'm not sure if I could try tongue. if you've never tried pho, you should! it's definitely my favorite Vietnamese dish, and probably the most know.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

vriska said:


> I'm from upstate New York and uhhhhh not really sure if we have anything special except for maybe apple cider donuts?
> 
> View attachment 60880
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's about it haha if it can be considered special at all >.<



Sounds pretty good! Though I wouldn't know, you can't buy cider up here (as far as I know) so I've never tried it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 8, 2014)

vriska said:


> I'm from upstate New York and uhhhhh not really sure if we have anything special except for maybe apple cider donuts?
> 
> View attachment 60880
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's about it haha if it can be considered special at all >.<


Oh my God I used to live by a cider mill with the best cider doughnuts.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> yeah, I'm not sure if I could try tongue. if you've never tried pho, you should! it's definitely my favorite Vietnamese dish, and probably the most know.


I looooooooooooove pho. I've only had it once, at a place across the island. I think now that the new place is open I'll probably eat it every week


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I'm from America so I can't say anything here is different, but living in California is home of the "foodies". There's alot of authentic cuisine from around the world here. Vietnamese and Chinese (not americanized or a mix of the two) are popular where I live. I grew up on the east coast though, and we had an italian festival in the summer for the town I lived in mostly had italian residents.^^;


----------



## jeizun (Aug 8, 2014)

here in georgia you're going to see boiled peanut stands on every corner you pass so you better learn to like them.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

jeizun said:


> here in georgia you're going to see boiled peanut stands on every corner you pass so you better learn to like them.



Boiled peanuts? Wow, I've never heard of them before. By the "you better learn to like them" do you mean that they're bad?


----------



## jeizun (Aug 8, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> Boiled peanuts? Wow, I've never heard of them before. By the "you better learn to like them" do you mean that they're bad?



no, i love them  most people have never heard of them so that's why i say it lol


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 8, 2014)

Kentucky doesn't really have a lot of unique things that I've ever had. KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AWWWW YEAHHH.

Uhhh. we have hot brown which is an open faced sandwich with turkey and bacon and you pour mornay sauce on it and bake it.
derby pie is good too, it's pecan & chocolate.
burgoo is just a stew with pork, mutton, squirrel and stuff like that. 

We're just a bunch of hicks ayyyy lmaooooo.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Kentucky doesn't really have a lot of unique things that I've ever had. KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AWWWW YEAHHH.
> 
> Uhhh. we have hot brown which is an open faced sandwich with turkey and bacon and you pour mornay sauce on it and bake it.
> derby pie is good too, it's pecan & chocolate.
> ...


Really wanting that derby pie, sounds good.


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Aug 8, 2014)

Rochester, NY has garbage plates, which is baked beans, macaroni salad, and/or fries with hamburgers, cheeseburgers, and/or hot dogs on top. Basically whatever you want. Best eaten at 3am in a semi-shady diner with a lot of friends. 



Spoiler


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 8, 2014)

I live in Hawaii.  I haven't eaten a lot of Hawaiian foods, but I know that food made in Hawaii is nasty. For example, kimchi made in Hawaii tastes really salty imo. I actually don't eat a lot of local food now that I think about it....


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

i'm originally from new york but i've been living in georgia for like 11 years and i've really developed a taste for sweet tea<3



also, country fried steak:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 8, 2014)

dmytro said:


> i'm originally from new york but i've been living in georgia for like 11 years and i've really developed a taste for sweet tea<3
> 
> View attachment 60910
> 
> ...



ooooh, I just tried chicken fried steak for the first time and it was amazing   

We don't have much local food in Seattle, except for seafood, which is pretty good :/


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 8, 2014)

I live around the Chesapeake Bay area off the coast of Virginia, so we like to eat a lot of blue crabs and oysters.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

I live in Colorado but my whole family's from New York so I love things like pizza and bagels, they aren't good here though. I'm not sure what kinds of things are local to my area honestly, it's mostly chains around here.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 8, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> Blue Moon ice cream (the blue part of Superman):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my gosh! I don't know where you're from but I grew up in Ohio and "blue" was my favorite ice cream flavor! The grocery stores back home sell it as blue moon but it's a lighter color than what's usually in the super man ice cream. Anyhow, now I live in southern indiana and *no one* sells it! I'm going to Chicago next month and have already found a couple places that carry it so I'm pretty much just gonna eat ice cream the whole trip. Thanks for the throwback!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Well, I'm from America so I can't say anything here is different, but living in California is home of the "foodies". There's alot of authentic cuisine from around the world here. Vietnamese and Chinese (not americanized or a mix of the two) are popular where I live. I grew up on the east coast though, and we had an italian festival in the summer for the town I lived in mostly had italian residents.^^;



Oh God, I hate Americanized Asian food. I went down to Oregon earlier this summer, and everything tasted like crap >.<;; I'm glad that I live in Vancouver. It seems like it's pretty similar to California in terms of food diversity & authenticity :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 8, 2014)

Freckles said:


> Oh my gosh! I don't know where you're from but I grew up in Ohio and "blue" was my favorite ice cream flavor! The grocery stores back home sell it as blue moon but it's a lighter color than what's usually in the super man ice cream. Anyhow, now I live in southern indiana and *no one* sells it! I'm going to Chicago next month and have already found a couple places that carry it so I'm pretty much just gonna eat ice cream the whole trip. Thanks for the throwback!


Well there's no one standard recipe for blue moon or for Superman, so the color tends to vary a lot. But I remember getting both a lot as a kid. They're the ultimate childhood flavors. I was so shocked to learn it's not really found everywhere.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


>


It was weird to find out that ketchup chips weren't in the states. In my childhood I thought they were omnipresent in stores.


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 8, 2014)

I eat whatever i buy. No fancy meals too often, its mostly a diet of chicken. 

Local food wise, scotland has lots to offer. Most of it gross to lots of people. We have haggis, but i actually dont like haggis. Its ok, but most people dont want to eat sheep lungs and heart. Black pudding is another thing thats common here. Again, pigs blood doesnt sound appetising, but its actuslly quite delicous.

Or you can go fast food and buy a munchy box, which no country seems to have. Want 20 fattening foods, all in one box? yeeeeah deep fried kebab

As for drinks? Alcohol. We arent short of that.

- - - Post Merge - - -


sexy food


All derishus drinks i drink regularly
except shandy because alcohol
yet anyone can buy it, mabye because 0.5% alcohol

i dunno


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

Waluigi said:


> I eat whatever i buy. No fancy meals too often, its mostly a diet of chicken.
> 
> Local food wise, scotland has lots to offer. Most of it gross to lots of people. We have haggis, but i actually dont like haggis. Its ok, but most people dont want to eat sheep lungs and heart. Black pudding is another thing thats common here. Again, pigs blood doesnt sound appetising, but its actuslly quite delicous.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, black pudding, we have that here too. Never heard of munchy box, seems pretty off-putting. 
And we have tons of alcohol here too, probably due to more than half of us having Irish or Scottish roots. 
Ever hear of 'screech'? It's like 40% alcohol, and _extremely_ strong.


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my god I'm from Newfoundland and I came here to mention Capelin.  (YUM!)


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

ohmyerica said:


> Oh my god I'm from Newfoundland and I came here to mention Capelin.  (YUM!)
> 
> View attachment 61226


 Mmm, capelin's my favorite. I went up to Random Island a few weeks back and caught hundreds. Still don't really know what to do with the ones that are left though.


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmm I've only caught enough for a meal at a time so I have no suggestions for leftovers.  Umm... pack them up and send them to me?  I don't live in Newfoundland any more and I miss it most during Capelin & whale watching season.  ^.^


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

australia is too confusing and idk which foods are local or w/e but out of the ones i know of, the majority of them are meat-esque, and im not a big meat eater so i dont really enjoy any of them.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2014)

... out west in my state we have apples.
That's all i can think of.


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

Well here in Yorkshire (England) we have..

Meals & such;


Spoiler



 Yorkshire Pudding
 Toad in the Hole



Desserts & such;


Spoiler



 Barm Brack
 Treacle Tart
 Parkin
 Egg Custard Tart


----------



## Farobi (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't have any pictures - but my country is full of interesting local food. I just ate pork brains for dinner sided with hanging rice, but that's not the craziest of all yet xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

I was born in America, but my parents are Guyanese, so I'll share those foods with you all.



Spoiler: one of my favorite snacks. The spicy version is really hot and tastes better than hot Cheetos












Then there's roti. It's like a pita bread of the sort. You can eat it with curry by dipping it in.




I'll share more soon.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 9, 2014)

wolv said:


> View attachment 61376 Toad in the Hole



Guessing that's not actual toad, just some silly name?


----------



## wolv (Aug 19, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> Guessing that's not actual toad, just some silly name?



nah, its normally a sausage ahha


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

We have Bara Brith and leeks. yeah.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

My city's got a signature sandwich. I am not kidding you, it's a steak sandwich that has coleslaw and  French fries thrown between the bread. It's named after my city, and is served in several places, including my cafeteria.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

Hmm... Nothing special here I guess.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 19, 2014)

we'll where i'm from the food is so good if you eat too much it'll probably kill ya. we have fried oreos, fried green tomatoes, fried jalape?os and fried pickles. i've never tried the oreos (not a fan yo) but everything else is great, the jalape?os are bomb.


----------



## Improv (Aug 19, 2014)

there's literally nothing special in virginia


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 20, 2014)

Illinois has nothing special. Even in Chicago, it's a big city so there's just everything. Nothing really local. I'm kind of glad I live in a place where there's so much variety, though, because I love trying weird food and new things. My friends all cringe at what I have eaten and what I'm willing to eat lol

I go to Vermont a lot, though, and (I'm pretty sure this is exclusive to the state) they call softserve, creamees and they have maple flavoured and it's soooo good.


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 20, 2014)

Well 

we have Rocky Mountain Oysters..........................................


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 20, 2014)

In the state of Texas, Takis have been really popular lately. 




I usually get them whenever I'm at a gas station or some small shop like that. Last school term people were actually obsessing over them. Takis were _really *really GOOD.*_ They're kind of hot, and there was a rumor going around that if you ate enough of them your stomach would bleed and you'd die. People believed it too, but everyone kept eating them. We were literally willing to die for these things.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrs. Spock said:


> In the state of Texas, Takis have been really popular lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo takis are gross. Just my opinion.


----------



## epona (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm Irish, and more specifically from Dublin. We actually don't have that many traditional foods, but here are a few that I know of anyway.



Spoiler: Coddle










Coddle is basically just a hotpot of bacon, sausage, onion and potato. It's a traditional food from Dublin City and they serve it at a  lot of pubs and stuff. I've never actually had it because I'm a vegetarian, but apparently it's pretty good.



Spoiler: Bacon and Cabbage










This one is literally what it says on the tin. I don't know why bacon and cabbage is such a popular meal in Ireland but it is. Like, we even have songs about it. I don't get it.



Spoiler: Soda bread










This is soda bread, which is really really good. It's usually brown bread, and it's got a really crispy crust and tastes amazing with butter. 



Spoiler: Irish coffee










This is Irish coffee, which is probably more popular around the world than it is in Ireland, but anyway. It's basically just coffee with Baileys and cream, so it's alcoholic, but yeah, it's more popular with the older generation here than anybody else.



Spoiler: Steak and Guinness pie










Again, not something I personally have tried, but it's basically just pie filled with steak and Guinness..



Spoiler: Shepherd's pie










Okay, this is shepherd's pie, which is basically like a vegetable casserole with this crispy sort of baked potato topping. I don't know how to describe it but it's really really good.

Then obviously we're known for our alcohol, like Guinness, Jameson, etc. 
I don't really like Irish food and I travel a lot so I like to explore food from other cultures and places; my favourite food is probably Vietnamese.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 20, 2014)

here in oklerhomer we got erselves sum mighty fane beans n' rice an if yer lucky ya might git a drip a chili sas on yer rice

oklahoma food is generic nothing is special

if u have like 10 million $$$$ and are a terrible person you could eat a prairie chicken?? tho itd be illegal theres prob someone hunting the ****ers down for lotsa wonga

im a really picky eater anyways so whatever it doesnt matter


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrs. Spock said:


> In the state of Texas, Takis have been really popular lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takis are the bomb.com!!


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm from Manchester, England and we have stuff like Eccles cake, Manchester tart, bury black pudding and lancashire hotpot.

oh and we have cordial which is like a bottled sweet syrup that you add water to.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 20, 2014)

idk if we have any special foods?? There's this one place downtown called Coney Island that claims to be "fort wayne's famous" idk it's just hot dogs BUT I AM VERY HUNGRY AND LOOKING AT THIS THREAD WASNT A GOOD LIFE DECISION


----------



## Darumy (Aug 21, 2014)

In-n-out is probs what I can think of.

But at the farmer's market they sell this GUAC AND HOLY HELL IT IS THE BEST GUACAMOLE


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 22, 2014)

Here in Norway, at the coast, everything is just fish.


----------



## Locket (Aug 22, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I live in Colorado but my whole family's from New York so I love things like pizza and bagels, they aren't good here though. I'm not sure what kinds of things are local to my area honestly, it's mostly chains around here.



State neighbors!


I dunno, though... Hamburgers... maybe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> Here in Norway, at the coast, everything is just fish.



Glad part of my family came to America! (I wonder if I like fish)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 22, 2014)

Improv said:


> there's literally nothing special in virginia



Where in Virginia do you live? We have some pretty great foods where I am in the state.


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

Malaysia's local foods :

Nasi Lemak






Roti canai





Durians





lol


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Lutefisk













Spoiler: Smalahove (might be disturbing)













Spoiler: Krumkake


----------



## Improv (Aug 28, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Where in Virginia do you live? We have some pretty great foods where I am in the state.



i live in bristol


----------



## Imitation (Aug 28, 2014)

I think this is the only recognizable thing that is unique to near where I live..


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 28, 2014)

I live in Fl and everyone here is obsessed with hot sauce and spicy food. Spicy kimchi ramen has become a local fad. It's always sold out in the stores and there are three Mexican restaurants in the town I live in.

Edit: I don't know, but I somehow forgot about seafood. I guess it's because I don't like it very much. Anyway, shrimp and hushpuppies are a huge thing here. Hushpuppies are basically donut balls, but they're only served in seafood restaurants. Oh, and also biscuits and gravy for breakfast, which is good, but it's really horrible for you. And the last one is alligator meat, which I'd never heard of until I moved here, but apparently alligator farming is a thing.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Here, have some Filipino food & Snacks. Fun fact: The  Philippines is the only country in the world where McDonald's  isn't the number one fast food place; they were beaten by Jollibee.


Spoiler:  Jollibee burgers 













Spoiler:  Kare Kare, an oxtail peanut stew. It's my absolute favourtie <3













Spoiler:  Halo Halo. You mix it before you eat it. It's great for cooling down













Spoiler:  Diniguang. It's a blood stew, and I'm not a big fan due to the smell. Most people I've met love it though













Spoiler:  Sinigang. Love this a lot, it's my favourite when I'm sick













Spoiler:  Random Photos because I'm getting lazy


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm from Ireland too, just left Dublin for Donegal :3 I think my favourite irish food is probably Colcannon, which is mashed potato with cabbage in it and sometimes onion, leek, scallion, other green things and a ton of milk/butter. It's *so* good! 

Other than that, Irish stew is always really great!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Here, have some Filipino food & Snacks. Fun fact: The  Philippines is the only country in the world where McDonald's  isn't the number one fast food place; they were beaten by Jollibee.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Jollibee burgers
> ...


Tim Horton's beats out McDonald's in Canada, actually.

Also some of that food looks really good, but I'm super picky so my taste buds mean nothing.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

This thread is making me hungry! T~T


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> *Tim Horton's beats out McDonald's in Canada, actually.*
> 
> Also some of that food looks really good, but I'm super picky so my taste buds mean nothing.



Actually? Did not know that.  Jesus, I'm a disgrace to my country ._.;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Actually? Did not know that.  Jesus, I'm a disgrace to my country ._.;


I'm not even Canadian and I know that. Shame on you.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> I'm not even Canadian and I know that. Shame on you.



I hereby renounce my Canadian heritage and surrender my syrup fountain and my igloo. I'm sorry, eh v.v


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

All I know is like
Poutine and maple syrup for Canada.
Whoops

I'm also asian ok don't blame me. XD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> I hereby renounce my Canadian heritage and surrender my syrup fountain and my igloo. I'm sorry, eh v.v


You must also surrender your moose and polar bears.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> You must also surrender your moose and polar bears.



No. Not Sam & Fuzzy ;-;


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I think this is the only recognizable thing that is unique to near where I live..



I wish my country has this...:/


----------



## Delphine (Aug 29, 2014)

In France, it's all about cheese... and wine. Not even kidding. Wish I was though, I hate cheese. And I don't drink.
We only eat snails for special occasions (they're quite expensive). We eat more snails than we eat frogs, actually. Shame though, I really like fried frogs. For anyone wondering, snails taste like garlic, and frogs taste a little like chicken


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

Delphine said:


> In France, it's all about cheese... and wine. Not even kidding. Wish I was though, I hate cheese. And I don't drink.
> We only eat snails for special occasions (they're quite expensive). We eat more snails than we eat frogs, actually. Shame though, I really like fried frogs. For anyone wondering, snails taste like garlic, and frogs taste a little like chicken



Out of curiosity, can you feel the eye-stalk things when you're eating snails? Are they chewy? 
I've always wanted to try them but for some reason they scare me >.<;


----------



## cIementine (Aug 29, 2014)

Here in the UK we have the traditional fish and chips, pasties, and tea.
Cornish tea is lovely and so are scones with cornish cream, but I'm not from Cornwall and I don't live there, either.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Out of curiosity, can you feel the eye-stalk things when you're eating snails? Are they chewy?
> I've always wanted to try them but for some reason they scare me >.<;



Nah it's not that gross, and we eat them with bread anyways so you don't feel it. You should try if you ever have the occasion! 
But like all dishes, if it's not well prepared, it's not going to be very tasty...


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 20, 2014)

Woah, i finally found this thread again
Anyways, there is literally NOTHING special about the food where i live
*BUT*
I'm half Scandinavian so i could post these i guess





Krumkake cookies (The ice cream cone like things)... only had one ever, and it was sooooo good
They taste like ice cream cones, and the one i had had powdered sugar on top
And why cant my part of america have special food ;-;


----------

